# A little contest.......



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool... are we automaticly in?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Dees! This will be fun!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Alpha Doe said:


> Cool... are we automaticly in?


Yes, you ladies are already in! :teeth:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Very cool:thumb:


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

AWESOME!!! Going huntin this weekend!


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Great!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

By license do you mean the tag? Cause I purposely took that out of the photo  darn!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Yes Melissa. Just to verify that the animal was taken this year. Hate to do this kind of thing, but heard that there "could" be someone fudging on their harvests.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Dees, do we post to this forum or another thread.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

archermarj said:


> Dees, do we post to this forum or another thread.


Yes, lets go ahead and post all entries here on this thread. :thumb:


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Dee Who is the Winner ??


----------

